# lm_sensors on IBM Xseries 330 Server

## puta

Hi,

I'm getting a hard time trying to get lm_sensors to work on my brand-new IBM Xseries 330 Server.

Here are a couple of useful infos :

```

hermes linux # /etc/init.d/lm_sensors start

 * Caching service dependencies ...          [ ok ]

 * Loading lm_sensors modules...

 * Loading i2c-core ...                            [ ok ]

 * Loading i2c-savage4 ...                       [ ok ]

 * Loading smartbatt ...                          [ !! ]

 * Loading max6650 ...                            [ !! ]

 * Loading saa1064 ...                            [ !! ]

 * Loading lm92 ...                                 [ ok ]

 * Loading ds1621 ...                              [ ok ]

 * Loading eeprom ...                              [ ok ]

 * Loading smbus-arp ...                          [ !! ]

 * Loading pca9540 ...                             [ !! ]

 * Initializing sensors ...                           [ ok ]
```

I ran the sensors-detect tool to create the appropriate config file, and now we can easily find what are those friendly modules that DO NOT want to load...   :Sad: 

I did my best to compile the modules, at least, those that were accessible in my kernel :

```
hermes linux # uname -a

Linux hermes 2.6.12-gentoo-r9 #7 SMP Tue Aug 30 01:22:27 UTC 2005 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) III CPU family      1400MHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

Now what do I have in this kernel?

```

hermes linux # grep -i i2c /usr/src/linux/.config

# I2C support

CONFIG_I2C=m

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=m

# I2C Algorithms

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCA=m

# I2C Hardware Bus support

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I801 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I810 is not set

CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4=m

CONFIG_I2C_ISA=m

# CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE=m

CONFIG_I2C_SAVAGE4=m

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_STUB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PCA_ISA is not set

CONFIG_I2C_SENSOR=m

# Other I2C Chip support

CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE=y

CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO=y

CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS=y

CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP=y

```

```

hermes linux # grep -i sensors /usr/src/linux/.config

# Hardware Sensors Chip support

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1026 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHER is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCPOS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL520SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM63 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM92=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87360 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47B397 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1337 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8574 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_RTC8564 is not set

```

The sensors-detect tool "told" me that I needed those modules :

```

i2c-core (ok)

i2c-savage4 (ok)

smartbatt (!!)

max6650 (!!)

saa1064 (!!)

lm92 (ok)

ds1621 (ok)

eeprom (ok)

smbus-arp (!!)

pca9540 (!!)

```

So my question is...

How am I going to find / install those modules I need, in order to get my sensors working?   What can I do if I CANNOT find them in my kernel?Last edited by puta on Tue Aug 30, 2005 6:18 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## puta

Huh!

Can someone tell me why my CODE calls don't work?

test:

```
Do I suck with HTML?   lol
```

----------

## Meqif

 *puta wrote:*   

> Huh!
> 
> Can someone tell me why my CODE calls don't work?
> 
> test:
> ...

 

You didn't close the first (code) tag:

 *Quote:*   

> [code]
> 
> hermes linux # /etc/init.d/lm_sensors start
> 
> * Caching service dependencies ... [ ok ] * Loading lm_sensors modules...
> ...

 

----------

## puta

Fine,

Now that my HTML is [almost] perfect,   :Wink: 

Can someone tell me where I can find those modules I need, If I can't find'em in the kernel?

 :Question: 

----------

## Meqif

Have you tried this?

Just for the record, I only use three sensors, all of them compiled-in:

```
root@envy:: grep -i sensors /usr/src/linux/.config|grep -i y

CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM=y

CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100=y

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D=y
```

I'm sorry I can't be helpful.  :Sad: 

----------

## iko

 *puta wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Can someone tell me where I can find those modules I need, If I can't find'em in the kernel?
> 
> 

 

I've the same problem... I think that is not possible to use hardware sensors on this machine.

Maybe possible if you use red hat linux relase.

Ibm doesn't release this kind of driver for generic *nix   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

